# Le vacanze estive 2014 degli utenti di MW



## Blu71 (19 Luglio 2014)

Amiche ed amici di MW siamo ormai in piena estate, che tipo di vacanza avete programmato o comunque desiderereste? 
Mare, montagna, mete esotiche o città d'arte?


----------



## MaggieCloun (19 Luglio 2014)

Ancora nulla di ufficiale ma credo che quest'anno andrò in Grecia.


----------



## aleslash (19 Luglio 2014)

Mare abruzzese


----------



## Il Re dell'Est (19 Luglio 2014)

Già fatte, città d'arte  il mare lo faccio vicino casa!


----------



## cris (19 Luglio 2014)

Ibiza, già fatta, e piu in la, Barcellona


----------



## MissRossonera (19 Luglio 2014)

Io solo una settimana in Calabria ad inizio agosto,poi nulla di più perchè devo tornare già sui libri per settembre.


----------



## Bioware (19 Luglio 2014)

Va can ze? Cosa sarebbero?


----------



## Ercolino (19 Luglio 2014)

San Felice Circeo e Sabaudia... qualcuno conosce?


----------



## PippoInzaghi92 (20 Luglio 2014)

Niente vacanze per me, forse farò qualche giorno al mare con la ragazza ma tutto in giornata.


----------



## Blu71 (20 Luglio 2014)

Votate


----------



## Milo (20 Luglio 2014)

se riesco a trovare un appartamento a buon prezzo me ne vado domenica in sardegna per una settimana...


----------



## Nicco (20 Luglio 2014)

Qualche giorno al mare di sfuggita nei buchi tra un viaggio e l'altro. Una settimana in Val Codera(montagna), una settimana sul lago maggiore a casa mia(Stresa), una settimana come cambusiere in un campo scout vicino Livorno, poi andrò a Berlino a cercare casa per una settimana visto che a settembre partirò per l'erasmus.


----------



## Brain84 (20 Luglio 2014)

Qualche fine settimana a Bibione e una settimana a Riccione a fine agosto.


----------



## Angstgegner (21 Luglio 2014)

Vado 10 giorni al mare in Sardegna!
Poi vado 4 giorni a Siviglia, al ritorno mi aspetta la tesi


----------



## juventino (22 Luglio 2014)

Sono già stato a Torino due giorni con la morosa, adesso mi aspettano 10 giorni in Austria sempre con lei. Il mare ce l'ho vicinissimo e ci vado spesso durante la settimana.


----------



## smallball (22 Luglio 2014)

Lago di Iseo come lo scorso anno,relax assoluto e camminate


----------



## Dumbaghi (22 Luglio 2014)

Mykonos tra una settimana e mezza


Vi dedicherò un post d'addio prima di partire, non so in che condizioni tornerò


----------



## Blu71 (24 Luglio 2014)

Votate


----------



## smallball (25 Luglio 2014)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> Votate


e tu che farai? intendo come ferie estive


----------



## Blu71 (25 Luglio 2014)

smallball ha scritto:


> e tu che farai? intendo come ferie estive



...un po' di mare magari vicino a qualche città d'arte.


----------



## S T B (26 Luglio 2014)

parto martedì per la Val di Sole a 5 minuti dal ritiro del Napoli


----------



## rossovero (27 Luglio 2014)

Irlanda!


----------



## Hammer (28 Luglio 2014)

Sto per partire per la Grecia, giro del Peloponneso ^^


----------



## runner (30 Luglio 2014)

Greek and Italy!!


----------



## Blu71 (12 Agosto 2014)

Non vota più nessuno?


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (12 Agosto 2014)

Corfù, tornato ieri.


----------



## Hammer (12 Agosto 2014)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Corfù, tornato ieri.



Traghetto? Io sono tornato ieri sera dalla Grecia.


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (12 Agosto 2014)

Hammer ha scritto:


> Traghetto? Io sono tornato ieri sera dalla Grecia.


Aereo.


----------

